# NGD - Maverick F2



## Mwoit (Sep 16, 2010)

Got this from the good ol' bay. 

















Specs are something like:

25.5" scale length
Alder Body
Duncan Designed Humbuckers
5 Way Switch
AANJ
Rosewood fretboard

£195 + £20 shipping, hardcase and strap included. Unfortunately, the strap smells a bit of smoke, but it's still useable.


----------



## Lasik124 (Sep 16, 2010)

This thing looks killer, congrats!

So I guess I'll be the first to say, that is a very interesting way of having the knobs, have never seen that before!


----------



## metal_sam14 (Sep 16, 2010)

Different but cool


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 16, 2010)

I always loved the control placement on these. Congrats!


----------



## chucknorrishred (Sep 16, 2010)

the nobs are awesome  

congrats


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Sep 16, 2010)

This is really cool! Could this be used for metal and sound heavy?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 16, 2010)

PyramidSmasher said:


> This is really cool! Could this be used for metal and sound heavy?



No way man! Alder is like the least Metal wood. It's like in the bible somewhere. 



But really, a guitar is a fucking guitar. The only thing the defines the genera is the player and his amp.


----------



## Disco Volante (Sep 16, 2010)

That looks really cool and unusual. How well do the knobs work on those?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 16, 2010)

Disco Volante said:


> That looks really cool and unusual. How well do the knobs work on those?



I've worked on an F1 (Maverick's are as rare as hen's teeth in the US.), and at first I was pretty skeptical, but after messing with it for a bit, they're pretty convenient actually. They stay out of the way for those who typically slam the butt of their hand on the knobs, but are handy enough for those who use them when playing. 

I'm actually REALLY surprised this hasn't caught on a little more.


----------



## Bungle (Sep 16, 2010)

Cool score dude! Congrats!


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Sep 17, 2010)

The knobs are so fucking cool!


----------



## lava (Sep 17, 2010)

Dude, that's pretty inexpensive. Is this a semi-cheap guitar, or did you just score a great deal?


----------



## stuz719 (Sep 17, 2010)

Nice one. I love my Mav F1 (not literally...), the neck is just awesome.


----------



## stuz719 (Sep 17, 2010)

Edit, double post from my phone. Oops.


----------



## Sebastian (Sep 17, 2010)

Looks nice ! Interesting knob placement

Congrats


----------



## Mwoit (Sep 17, 2010)

lava said:


> Dude, that's pretty inexpensive. Is this a semi-cheap guitar, or did you just score a great deal?



I don't know really! I mean, this store has it marked at £650 which is ridiculous. I checked eBay for completed listings and although I never saw a F2, I saw a F1 go for around £150 (including shipping). Albeit, it had some jack problems and only a gig bag.

As for the knobs, they do rock, although I can't really do volume swells. Not that I do them anyway.  The pickup selector isn't placed that well ironically so I'm gonna have to control my picking a bit more.


----------



## Imalwayscold (Sep 17, 2010)

Nice score man, my local shop used to sell loads of these before the company went under. They always seemed hit and miss but the good ones were indeed very good!


----------



## Lord_Elixer (Sep 17, 2010)

Aww man, I love that guitar... After playing one years ago, I wanted an F1 (in the bright yellow, of course..)
Congrats!


----------



## mat091285 (Sep 17, 2010)

Mwoit said:


> I don't know really! I mean, this store has it marked at £650 which is ridiculous. I checked eBay for completed listings and although I never saw a F2, I saw a F1 go for around £150 (including shipping). Albeit, it had some jack problems and only a gig bag.
> 
> As for the knobs, they do rock, although I can't really do volume swells. Not that I do them anyway.  The pickup selector isn't placed that well ironically so I'm gonna have to control my picking a bit more.



Wow amazing score!! i totally forgot about this brand... your F2 looks amazing!!! ... i wonder is the Chaos 1 worth it from that shop?


----------



## distressed_romeo (Sep 17, 2010)

Haven't seen one of these in years! Nice find!


----------



## Andromalia (Sep 17, 2010)

I dig that look, a touch of originality without having to resort to ridiculous body design.


----------



## AxeGuru (Sep 17, 2010)

I remember trying out a Species 7 and a custom (or was it a prototype now ..) Matrix 7 baritone with an OFR  at some music product show in Birmingham years ago, if only it was for sale. Maverick were around at the peak of the nu-metal era and you only had to look at the the company's adverts to see that! 
I think Slipknot and Pitchshifter are the only bands still going out of all the bands that were sporting Maverick at the time. Anyone know why Maverick closed up shop? Before the official site went down it said "press statement coming soon" but that was all I saw...


----------



## SkullCrusher (Sep 17, 2010)

Mavericks are some of the best guitars I've played and i've play a lot!


----------



## lava (Sep 18, 2010)

This thread has got me intrigued about Maverick guitars. What is the difference between the F1 and F2? - they look the same.


----------



## JaeSwift (Sep 18, 2010)

AxeGuru said:


> I remember trying out a Species 7 and a custom (or was it a prototype now ..) Matrix 7 baritone with an OFR  at some music product show in Birmingham years ago, if only it was for sale. Maverick were around at the peak of the nu-metal era and you only had to look at the the company's adverts to see that!
> I think Slipknot and Pitchshifter are the only bands still going out of all the bands that were sporting Maverick at the time. Anyone know why Maverick closed up shop? Before the official site went down it said "press statement coming soon" but that was all I saw...



The sum up of the press release was basically:

''We are going on indefinite hiatus until' we come up with something new to the market''. They basically had too hard of a time differentiating themselves from already established brands so they weren't selling that well.

That said, I played one of the two guitars that were made for Jim Root of Slipknot, back in the day (They made two guitars, he chose one and the one he didnt choose ended up in that store) somewhere near London. It was a really nice guitar and had a good price/quality ratio.

In the back of my mind I always hoped they would come back to cater to the new trend, the ERG niche. Unfortunatly I don't think we'll ever see them back again.


----------



## technomancer (Sep 18, 2010)

I've always loved the look of those, congrats


----------



## Imalwayscold (Sep 19, 2010)

It has just made me think. Does anyone have a good picure of the maverick JR4 that Jim Root played extemely briefly, then released to the public? It's seriously an elusive guitar.


----------



## mellis (Sep 19, 2010)

Man that knob placement is really fucking cool! I can see it not working with some guitars but with something classy like that it looks sick, also first Maverick I've ever seen \m/


----------



## Mwoit (Sep 19, 2010)

lava said:


> This thread has got me intrigued about Maverick guitars. What is the difference between the F1 and F2? - they look the same.



F1 has a trem, F2 is hardtail. I'm not sure how the F3 fits in. 



Imalwayscold said:


> It has just made me think. Does anyone have a good picure of the maverick JR4 that Jim Root played extemely briefly, then released to the public? It's seriously an elusive guitar.



There's one on eBay.co.uk at the moment..

EMGs and a regular knob, not as cool as I thought it'd be.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Sep 19, 2010)

I played one of these







Fantastic looking guitar, the fretboard espescially is cool, and I wanted to love it but it just sucked. Unfortunately the other Maverick I played was the same, I think their quality control department were pretty lax, which is not that surprising for a small company trying to produce a lot of guitars. I did hear a 5 string bass of theirs being played and it sounded incredible (for metal) though.

I know they disappeared from the market but I'm sure they started up again on a small scale, only selling like 2 different models, one was their superstrat and one was their explorer-ish thing, in a basic spec, only available in budget gloss black.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Sep 19, 2010)

Really nice score!

Yeah, that shop in Kettering (not far from me) has had those Maverick's in store for years at ridiculous prices. I keep considering making them a cash offer.....

Anyway. Played a few when they arrived here and was pretty universally impressed. Friend of mine just picked up an X-1 for an equally low price and really, can't fault it at all once tweaked and given some TLC


----------



## ShadyDavey (Sep 19, 2010)

JaeSwift said:


> The sum up of the press release was basically:
> 
> ''We are going on indefinite hiatus until' we come up with something new to the market''. They basically had too hard of a time differentiating themselves from already established brands so they weren't selling that well.
> 
> ...



They did make 1 seven stringer, but it's incredibly rare and I think perhaps too little, too late to make any difference in their eventual fate.


----------



## ma7erick (Sep 19, 2010)

the knobs design is amazing


----------



## Roo (Sep 19, 2010)

As a Maverick enthusiast I feel I should clear up some of the rumours flying around.

After Maverick's first run they went into financial difficulties and went on the hiatus. That first run was where the original F2 came from including the first line of F1s and F3s, plus dTox, streetfighter and a couple of other things including the B1 and nemesis S4/S5 basses.

Then they came back with a new plan, they built the F4 and upgraded the F1 and F3. The F2 came back for a limited run but never went anywhere. The Species models still ran with standard tone controls (ie not evolution roller pots) in 6 string with reverse headstocks, LQ type pickups and tune o matic bridges. The 7 string species was super rare and hard to find and mostly prototype spec, they also had another mystery project in the works which turned out to be the G1 and G2 Les Paul type models. These were pretty damn successful and raised questions as to why Maverick just up and disappeared. 

Turns out that they actually sold ALL their stock to Russia which was though a bitching business move meant that no Mavericks were to be available to the UK not already in shops. Considering that Maverick outsourced they build process to Korean factories they then moved the brand to Japan under a new name where they now reside. Mark James and Trevor Wilkinson just own the project. Wilkinson obviously does his own thing and I think Mark James is doing something completely un-guitar related.

Rare models to look out for are: This guitar, the F2 (built for sustain, Alder is bitching for metal, lovely balanced mid range and tight low end. Just rip out the god awful Duncan Designed pickups) and the Species 7, Streetfighters, DTox, Xtreme, Matrix (ie the maple rosewood fretboard combo, but to honest I'd avoid that as a rosewood, maple fretboard with maple bubinga neck involves 4 parts reacting to tension in the own way, so the maple rosewood fretboard came under a lot of problems and was a nightmare for luthiers) 


I have in my collection an original F1, F2, F4, G2, Species 7. 

I PLAN TO SELL THE F2 AND THE SPECIES 7 SOON SO ANYONE INTERESTED PLEASE GET IN CONTACT! 

The F2 has some bitching dragon inlays happening and the species 7 has a burnt chrome bareknuckle Painkiller Coldsweat combo set: See here

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...y-burnt-chrome-bkp-maverick-lots-of-pics.html

Aside from this, bitching score my man F2s are super fucking rare and worth hanging onto (unless like me you're killing for an axe fx and own a bitching custom negating the need to play other axes.) Get those pickups out and slot in something vintagey/PAF tasty and you'll have a really nice tone in there. Also any questions you have I can help out a bit as I loooove Mavericks.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Sep 19, 2010)

Haha, Roo - I remember your 7 string and my enthusiasm about it. WHY do you do this too me when I'm skint!?!?!  

Very cool guitars...I've actually got a friend who's hunting for a Streetfighter but having no luck. Question - who was the Northern-UK based guitarist that was endorsed by Maverick? I thought his name might have been Nigel something but I can't remember for the life of me....


----------



## Rommel (Sep 19, 2010)

Northern UK player was Neil Brockelbanlk IIRC.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Sep 19, 2010)

Rommel said:


> Northern UK player was Neil Brockelbanlk IIRC.



Yes! That's the fella.






o.0


----------



## ThorSilhouette (Sep 19, 2010)

i freakin love that body shape!


----------



## TheSilentWater (Sep 19, 2010)

Congrats dude, I love my F3 to bits. The neck's smooth as a motherfucker, and it sounds great. I agree about swapping out the pickups, though. Enjoy it!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 19, 2010)

Wanted one of those bigtime when I was a kid, congrats


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Sep 19, 2010)

It's super awesome looking, I wish I could get a higher quality more metal version of it!


----------



## stuz719 (Sep 20, 2010)

ThorSilhouette said:


> i freakin love that body shape!



The guitar's or Neil Brocklebank's?


----------



## Roo (Sep 20, 2010)

ShadyDavey my dear, for you, I can wait. Need to sort out a house first admittedly and then sort out the refinishing. (There was a wee bit of damage. Nothing too bad, assessing the effect at the moment)


----------



## StupidDav (Sep 20, 2010)

[OT] This thread has single handedly revived my GAS for a Maverick X1, from 7 years back  [/OT]

Nice guitar OP


----------



## ShadyDavey (Sep 20, 2010)

Roo said:


> ShadyDavey my dear, for you, I can wait. Need to sort out a house first admittedly and then sort out the refinishing. (There was a wee bit of damage. Nothing too bad, assessing the effect at the moment)



Ach, you're kind to an old man but go ahead - it'll be some time before I get any money to spend on a new guitar unfortunately.

Thanks tho


----------



## Mwoit (Sep 20, 2010)

Roo said:


> As a Maverick enthusiast I feel I should clear up some of the rumours flying around.
> 
> After Maverick's first run they went into financial difficulties and went on the hiatus. That first run was where the original F2 came from including the first line of F1s and F3s, plus dTox, streetfighter and a couple of other things including the B1 and nemesis S4/S5 basses.
> 
> ...



Thanks Roo, that's a boatload of tasty information there! 

I plan on slowly upgrading it, I've decided it's worth keeping it a bit longer and maybe sticking new pickups and tuners on this bad boy.


----------



## Lozek (Sep 21, 2010)

Roo said:


> As a Maverick enthusiast I feel I should clear up some of the rumours flying around.............



Good info. Mate of mine was endorsed by them but just never heard from them again, he ended up throwing it out of the window (literally, when drunk) and went with ESP in the end.


----------



## Roo (Sep 23, 2010)

Wicked, yeah I always thought a good set of sperzels i matte finish and some meaty bareknuckles, graphtech string saver saddles would sort mine out proper like. I'd play it more, but I have many other mavericks to tend to!

Was that mate of yours Ben Christo at all? Out a window? No way, that is so rock and roll. What model was he using? Don't be afraid to smack talk mavericks as well, they made their fair share of crap as well!


----------



## DeBlackSin (Sep 23, 2010)

dude that's sexy as hell!
and the knobs look cool too


----------



## SkullCrusher (Oct 22, 2010)

Imalwayscold said:


> It has just made me think. Does anyone have a good picure of the maverick JR4 that Jim Root played extemely briefly, then released to the public? It's seriously an elusive guitar.



I have a JR4 and its F00king awesome, I should be able to get some pictures of it in the next couple of days.


----------



## Lozek (Oct 22, 2010)

Roo said:


> Was that mate of yours Ben Christo at all? Out a window? No way, that is so rock and roll. What model was he using? Don't be afraid to smack talk mavericks as well, they made their fair share of crap as well!



Dave Pybus


----------



## BigK (Oct 23, 2010)

So it was you I sold my species 7 too Roo! I've always regretted selling that (although if I didn't I would never have got my first PRS Tremonti). Mavericks are truly awesome. I've got two 6 string species 1's. and i've owned another species 1, a species 2, a streetfighter, and an f1. They were all brilliant guitars, I just prefer thicker neck nowadays.


----------



## SirMyghin (Oct 23, 2010)

That is a pretty cool guitar, the knob placement is neat.


----------

